

Video Podcast CalacanisCast #30 With Angel Investor Ron Conway - staunch
http://www.calacanis.com/2007/07/19/calacaniscast-beta-30/

======
pg
This is worth watching. Ron is probably the largest scale and best known angel
investor in the world.

------
dbosson
Does anyone know how Ron got his start?

